# Rolling Over



## hndrsnbrn (Aug 7, 2009)

I saw some weird behavior today and I am concerned. I offered food and Norton refused to eat. He also rolled completly over on his back and then back to his belly three times, much the way a dog looks when he is trained to roll over. Is this normal behavior? Should I be worried. Does not appear to be himself today. He has not been eating well the past few days.


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 7, 2009)

I had a wild caught Nile Monitor that had similar actions and it turned out to be something was seriously wrong with it internally, Turned out to be really serious- parasites & impaction, Not trying to scare you in anyway, it could also be totally different from what I was experiencing, but Id look into it online and ask your local vet about it. It would freak me out, keep us posted. Goodluck


----------



## hndrsnbrn (Aug 7, 2009)

He has been pooping so I don't think he is impacted. I cleaned up a large poop out of his cage today. Also no problems with walking which sometimes happens when impacted. He ate a little so I don't know what is going on. I will keep watching him closly. Has anyone else seen anything like this?


----------



## hndrsnbrn (Aug 7, 2009)

Also he came from Bobby so I doubt he has any parasites.


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 7, 2009)

Pooping is always good, IDk maybe he had an itch..lol
Thats weird.


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 7, 2009)

That is very weird. Members really need to help you out.


----------



## Lovestegus (Aug 7, 2009)

My monitor does the "alligator roll" when i hold onto his prey while hes biting on it some times. It surprised me too.. NEver heard of reptiles doing that for no reason though.


----------



## hndrsnbrn (Aug 7, 2009)

Any other advice?


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 7, 2009)

Brian, I do not know what the problem could be but when in doubt, take him to the vet.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 7, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> Brian, I do not know what the problem could be but when in doubt, take him to the vet.


 agree go to the vet :-D sounds like its neurological


----------



## hndrsnbrn (Aug 8, 2009)

OK I know what the problem was, he was indeed impacted. He took the largest poop I have ever seen today. It was all large pieces of Cypress Mulch. I have no idea how he could have even gotten pieces this big in his mouth. He is not fed on the substrate other than crickets that are in his cage. Once he pooped he seemed back to his old self and even ate really good. Why is he eating his substrate and should I change him to another kind of bedding. Since he seemed to pass the obstruction should I be worried? Also he he old enough to stop feeding insects? He is roughly nine weeks old. He was from the first batch of extremes from Bobby.


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 8, 2009)

hndrsnbrn said:


> OK I know what the problem was, he was indeed impacted. He took the largest poop I have ever seen today. It was all large pieces of Cypress Mulch. I have no idea how he could have even gotten pieces this big in his mouth. He is not fed on the substrate other than crickets that are in his cage. Once he pooped he seemed back to his old self and even ate really good. Why is he eating his substrate and should I change him to another kind of bedding. Since he seemed to pass the obstruction should I be worried? Also he he old enough to stop feeding insects? He is roughly nine weeks old. He was from the first batch of extremes from Bobby.




Wow, im glad everything is back on track for you, thats great. Maybe you should try larger susbstrate (large nuggets) that cant be eaten, mixed with a smaller safer (if eaten) susbstrate. That way the smaller substrate will hold humidity as much as possible and the larger wont be eaten, ?? Just a thought if possible.
Might want to check with everyone else if this is ok, I have a mixture myself and its working great.


----------



## hndrsnbrn (Aug 8, 2009)

I wonder if I could put him on aspen shavings. That is what I use for my blue tongue skink. If it is eaten it can be broken down more easily in the gut. Any advice?


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 8, 2009)

hndrsnbrn said:


> OK I know what the problem was, he was indeed impacted. He took the largest poop I have ever seen today. It was all large pieces of Cypress Mulch. I have no idea how he could have even gotten pieces this big in his mouth. He is not fed on the substrate other than crickets that are in his cage. Once he pooped he seemed back to his old self and even ate really good. Why is he eating his substrate and should I change him to another kind of bedding. Since he seemed to pass the obstruction should I be worried? Also he he old enough to stop feeding insects? He is roughly nine weeks old. He was from the first batch of extremes from Bobby.




well bro Im glad it turned out Ok :-D like Bobby said when in doubt take it to the vet is Great wisdom :-D


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 8, 2009)

Try coco fiber and a little top soil.


...Jefroka


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 9, 2009)

i wouldnt put the little gu on aspen. because from what ive heard and own experience it doesnt old humidity well. right now for my little gu i am using eco earth/ and repti bark mix. it holds the humidity quite well. ur tegu might just be extra hungry. llol


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 9, 2009)

I have never had a problem with my tegus eating cypress mulch, are you using pure cypress or cypress blend? You could try a different type of substrate like orchid bark, hemlock mulch, Lizard litter, Repti-bark or eucalyptus mulch.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Aug 9, 2009)

hndrsnbrn said:


> I wonder if I could put him on aspen shavings. That is what I use for my blue tongue skink. If it is eaten it can be broken down more easily in the gut. Any advice?



thats what i use for ryu and nami and ive never had a problem with it


----------



## Anthony (Aug 9, 2009)

im experiencing the same problem as u and i thought i was alone... im gona whind up switching to cocunut husk or fiber whatever one is smaller .... i dnt know why my tegu eats her substrate i caught her doing this probably ten times by now and no i dont feed in her tank only crickets... i tried feeding in her tank AFTER i saw her eating substrate cause i figured she needs to have food offered to her at all times but bobby strongly advised against this so i went back to the bin switched all the substrate out and sprayed the substrate with water and vinegar (bobbys advice) and yet i still see her trying to eat it and thats with crickts in there and me offereing her ground turkey or beef liver or eggs in her bin multiple times... doesnt make sense to me


----------

